# Bonnie got some presents!



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay, so today my aunt sent me some gifts for Bonnie! She got her a toy (stuffed AND squeaky- her favoritest things!) and a knit coat to help with the weather. Figured I'd post some pictures of her enjoying her presents!

Here's her with her toy!
Swinging it around, wheee!









She looks kinda rough here but she's not tearing or ripping, just trying to find where the squeaker is. (It slides around in the stuffing a lot)









Random yellow smudges in this one??? But she sat like this for a long time, just squeaking and squeaking and squeaking!









..............!!!!!!!!








....HEY! That's not a dog!!! ...Okay, it's my cat Apollo. My aunt sent him a toy too.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Very cute doberlady! THanks for the pics!!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's her in her coat. It's actually striped with green/red and pink stripes. The pink looks white in these though, thanks to the flash...









OMG!!! I got a stick!!!









Pretty in pink. It's not my favorite color, but Bonnie sure looks good in it!









Phew... long day... getting... sleepy...


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Very cute doberlady! THanks for the pics!!


I'll tell her you said so! Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww! Very cute! Bonnie is so pretty! :biggrin:


----------

